# Linking Bank account in paypal



## shimmers (May 26, 2013)

Hi people, I have a query regarding linking my account in paypal, I have recently created a paypal account from uae, I wanted to know if I can link my paypal to the bank in India? 
Thanks in advance for your answers.


----------



## Monarch (Mar 31, 2011)

I would suggest to use a prepaid card instead of your main account for online payments


----------

